# May Our Relationship Last



## stefanjames (Jul 15, 2019)

Hey Everyone,

I found this site through investigation of some then perceived marriage issues, however, after reading some of the other posts, my issues/problems don't seem so bad at all.

Hope I can help out others.


----------

